# Need a good whitening shampoo....pee spots!



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

QuicSilver and Cowboy Magic are two that do a great job of getting urine out and making white areas gleam.

I love QuicSilver for my fleabitten grey. He really looks stunning once he's a glistening silver again.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Cowboy Magic is best for spots.. since she is B&W, you don't wanna put QuicSilver on her entire body.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

alright, thanks. I am just wanting my girl to look nice and clean. She's like to roll and so right now she is caked in mud on one side and pee on the other.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Quick question- how's QuicSilver for bays with socks? Would it work just to put that on small markings? i'm looking for something to really make Thumper's leg markings gleam, and i have a little extra cash right now .


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Honestly if it is stained I would just clip her and then prevent the stains from happening again.
I have found that Quic Silver is the most effective over any other brand in keeping whites white.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Quic Silver is really good and so is Cowboy Magic. Don't leave Quic Silver in for too long. It's purple and it will stain your horse's coat


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you know clipping might be a good idea. It turns into a nice glistening yellow when I'm done washing her,lol. I will try clipping her and put sunblock on.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Vinegar will get out pee stains also....:wink:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I swear by cowboy magic, both the "Shine In, Yellow Out" shampoo (works wonders on my grey TB's mane & tail) & the "Green Spot Remover"


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

White N' Bright or Wonder Blue shampoo. I use it on Jester 'caus ehe has the same problem and it really makes his white spots pop out from the sorrel. Really bright!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

http://www.xtremedesignproducts.peachhost.com/ct_PR180243347.htm

GREAT stuff. My husband owns four palominos . . .


----------



## kathryn (Jan 16, 2009)

QuicSilver!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Cowboy Magic has a spot spray that is awesome.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I almost bought the green stain remover shampoo last night thinking it might help but I waited on it since I bought a new ESP saddle pad for my horse and tetnus which I have to give...whoo...but I am going to keep these in mind.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I used to have a snow white mare and I SWEAR by a product called Orvus. Years ago I was best friends with a dairy farmer's son who showed cows nationally in Canada and in Madison, Wisconsin. Cows LOVE to lay in their pee and everything, so one day on a whim I asked him what they used to clean them. 
Orvus is GREAT and it works. I use about a tablespoon (I have an old measuring spoon in the bucket) for each of my horses socks and his blaze. All you do is rub it on with a brush, rinse it off. It'll be so white it'll blind you!
I bought the bucket, which I believe to be 8 pounds, for around $30.. four years ago.. I think I still have almost 3/4 of it left. 
I know one bucket used to do about a eighteen Holstein dairy cows haha. 
As for Cowboy Magic, I tried every product to whiten in their line and was thoroughly unimpressed with them all. Orvus gets my horse so shiny, I contemplate washing myself with it.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

White GOOP. Rub it onto the stains while they're dry, wait about five minutes, add whatever shampoo, lather and rinse. 

Make sure to apply it to the stain dry though, it won't work nearly as well wet.

Same for manes and tails. If your horse has a tendency towards dry skin, Groomers GOOP has added moisturizers to condition while removing stains, costs a bit more of course.


----------



## gizpeptig (Mar 2, 2010)

Jeffer's now has their own line of shampoos and stuff for multiple colors and skin problems. Very decent prices too! I just bought a big bottle of the "Whitening Blue" shampoo for only around 6 bucks! I used it on my palomino paint and it made him really white and really shiny. It smells good too  www.jeffersequine.com To make them really white also use a few squirts of _*Mrs. Stewart's Blueing*_ to brighten them up. Don't use too much though because it is a "blueing" so it will turn them blue :shock:! :rofl:


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

Vetrolin Green Spot Out - Dover Saddlery.

It's not a shampoo, but I swear by this stuff. I swear its gotta be magic or something. We use it on the morning of shows to get any stains out of the coat. All you do is spray it on, wipe it off, and you're good to go. If I could endorse any product, I would endorse this stuff! =)


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Orvus is a great old time product. Love it.

I have also had great luck with Quicksilver or the like. Heck, even shampoos for older grey haired humans work fine. Just buy something with bluing in it.


But, as has been said, stains do not wash out. Yellow spots really do not wash out. Clipping is really the only way to get rid of them.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I use this Farnam: White 'N Brite Horse Shampoo it works really good on my red roan makes his tail and mane and feathers pretty white and bright (lol) even though they are naturally a creamy/off-white color. I also use vinegar on his tail sometimes..but not usually because I hate the smell of vinegar.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Don't laugh but I have used Tide laundry detergent on Saros tail when its been awhile between baths. I just stick her tail in a bucket of Tide and water, let it soak for as long a I can hold the bucket and rinse.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> Don't laugh but I have used Tide laundry detergent on Saros tail when its been awhile between baths. I just stick her tail in a bucket of Tide and water, let it soak for as long a I can hold the bucket and rinse.


Does that work? I'm going to have to try that sometime... It gets my clothes clean so I imagine it would work well on my horses dirty tail.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Does she allow clippers on her legs (assuming those are where her stains are...)? If she does, then I would suggest washing her, then clipping her legs...you probably have alot of 'outer' hair staining, when in reality underneath is much cleaner...


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

a girl at my friends stable says to use dish soap! It makes them soft and shiny to!! ( make sure you wash it out!!)


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Bright N' White, it's a blue goo that works wonders, but it is a little expensive if you have a horse with a lot of white.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

DISH WASHING SOAP!!  Cheap!! And makes them clean, soft, and shiny. MAKE SURE YOU WASH IT OUT WELL THOUGH!! "_"


----------



## floored (Apr 20, 2010)

masatisan said:


> White GOOP. Rub it onto the stains while they're dry, wait about five minutes, add whatever shampoo, lather and rinse.
> 
> Make sure to apply it to the stain dry though, it won't work nearly as well wet.
> 
> Same for manes and tails. If your horse has a tendency towards dry skin, Groomers GOOP has added moisturizers to condition while removing stains, costs a bit more of course.


I used to use Goop on my mostly white paint for the shows, works wonders!


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ive never used this before because ive never had to, but i know quite a few people that use Wisk laundry detergent for white spots...its usually cheaper than most of your whitening shampoos and they say it works ten time better!!!!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

wow, i totally forgot about this thread I started!

Thank you all....She has a whole lot of white on her so I need to stay with a cheap solution and now that she is out in the pasture and those sunny days are coming I can't clip her...she sunburns! Her eyes,muzzle,and lower legs are burned where her hair is thin....I bought a fly mask so that is going to help her and I also bought her sunblock for kids..that way it is gentle.

I will try some dawn or tide and maybe some of that stuff that people use on cattle too.


----------



## maderiaismine05 (Aug 1, 2007)

Gidget said:


> wow, i totally forgot about this thread I started!
> 
> Thank you all....She has a whole lot of white on her so I need to stay with a cheap solution and now that she is out in the pasture and those sunny days are coming I can't clip her...she sunburns! Her eyes,muzzle,and lower legs are burned where her hair is thin....I bought a fly mask so that is going to help her and I also bought her sunblock for kids..that way it is gentle.
> 
> I will try some dawn or tide and maybe some of that stuff that people use on cattle too.


I would stick with Dawn original...its easy on their skin...steer clear of using laundry detergent unles its just for spotting, with her being a paint (?) she'd probably got thin skin and the detergent might cause her to get irritated skin if you use it alot.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

maderiaismine05 said:


> I would stick with Dawn original...its easy on their skin...steer clear of using laundry detergent unles its just for spotting, with her being a paint (?) she'd probably got thin skin and the detergent might cause her to get irritated skin if you use it alot.


 

Thank you....I didn't know paints had thin skin:shock: Interesting.
I will do dawn original once it gets warm again...Oregon has crazy weather!
oh and is human leave-in conditioner okay for horses? I was just going to
get some of the suave kids detangler to keep her mane and tail in good condition.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

I SWEAR by Quic anything.... Black, silver, braid... All of it. Also, I use Vetrolin Shine. It isn't horribly expensive, and it detangles very nicly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have the exact same problem. I have paint with all white legs who is impossible sometimes. My trick is close clipping, vinegar when needed, and quicksilver. Caution with any bluing shampoo.. it will stain purple but if you scrub it until its white and foamy you can leave it in to take the place of vinegar.


----------



## mct97 (Jan 19, 2010)

Quicsilver is AWESOME. We used it on our fleabitten gray mare and on our dark bay gelding with a lot of white on his face and three white socks. Works SO well.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

kmacdougall said:


> I used to have a snow white mare and I SWEAR by a product called Orvus. Years ago I was best friends with a dairy farmer's son who showed cows nationally in Canada and in Madison, Wisconsin. Cows LOVE to lay in their pee and everything, so one day on a whim I asked him what they used to clean them.
> Orvus is GREAT and it works. I use about a tablespoon (I have an old measuring spoon in the bucket) for each of my horses socks and his blaze. All you do is rub it on with a brush, rinse it off. It'll be so white it'll blind you!
> I bought the bucket, which I believe to be 8 pounds, for around $30.. four years ago.. I think I still have almost 3/4 of it left.
> I know one bucket used to do about a eighteen Holstein dairy cows haha.
> As for Cowboy Magic, I tried every product to whiten in their line and was thoroughly unimpressed with them all. Orvus gets my horse so shiny, I contemplate washing myself with it.


Exactly. I use Orvus to... my horses get baths once a week generally and a tub will last me about 3 or 4 months (and I have 4 horses). If the stains are really tough... I will put some orvus in a cup and mix a little bleach with it. Keeps my appys butts nice and white.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I always used Vetrolin whitening shampoo. Worked miracles on my old Grey gelding that was solid white.


----------

